# SON OF A B****! AEFW or Nudi



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I just noticed that something is munching on my acros! 
I am still trying to identify but I can see bare patches on a few of my acros and I can see little eggs.

you can really see the eggs on the bottom right hand side. Wish I could get better shots with my phone camera. 


















I don't think I can take out and dip all my corals as lots have encrusted onto the rocks...

Anyone have some ideas on how to identify and deal with this?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

BAh! From the little reading I have had little time to do it looks like I need to set up a whole other system to deal with this... Anyone recently battle acro eating flatworms lately? 
Still can't figure out if it's nudis or worms either.... FML!


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

This guy is on the forum, although I haven't noticed him post for a little while.






I have never dealt with this, and pray that I don't ever.
Good luck!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

(montipora eating) Nudi don't eat acros. Plus you will see the adults they are very visible. The eggs are white.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Why are you so unlucky! Hope you find a solution to fix this.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

We need better pics. If it's AEFW then you should be able to blow them off with a baster. Pull and effected colony and put it in a container with tank water, blow it off and you should be able to see them. 

I've not dealt with them, but I've read a bit on them at RC

good luck


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Ya I will try for better pics.... I have been doing loads of reading on RC. Something is happening to a few of my sps but I am not sure it's AEFWs. The one piece I thought had eggs is not an acro(the fist pic) I will see what I can see and photograph tomorrow.... Been out last few days...


----------

